# Grassy Weed Identification



## YerMatcH (Jun 11, 2019)

So I have one large patch of the following in my cool season lawn. I'm cutting roughly at 4"

Ottawa zone 5a

This is one I pulled out next to one of my trees that's grown quite large.

Google Lens just shows me Oat or Wheat. Hence I have come to the experts.

They have runners that break very easily and the leaf blade is very soft and doesn't stand tall making it easily noticeable.









Looks fairly similar to this page
https://crops.extension.iastate.edu/encyclopedia/quackgrass

Appreciate any help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It has the characteristics of quackgrass, but I'll let someone else chime in to confirm.


----------



## Hendermp (Oct 19, 2020)

I second quackgrass. I see clasping auricle, rolled vernation, pointed blade and rhizomes.


----------

